# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Avviso accertamento ici

## Aleando

In data 09/08/2006 mi è arrivato un avviso di liquidazione/accertamento in rettifica per ICI anno imposta 2003.
IO convinto che il termine per l'invio della'accertamento fosse scaduto, dato che il d.lgs.n504 del 1992 comme 1 cita" l'avviso deve essere notificato al contribuente, pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del secondo anno successivo a quello in cui è stata presentata la dichiarazione o la denuncia ovvero,per gli anni in cui queste nn dovevano essere presentate, a quello nel corso del quale è stato o doveva essere eseguito il versamento d'imposta", avevo chiesto l'annullamento dell'accertamento.
il comune mi ha obbiettato l'annullamento dichiarando:
" il comune ha correttamente operato in ottemperanza all'art.9 del regolamento comunale pre l'applicazione dell'ici, approvato con deliberazione del consiglio comunale n.24 del 29-03-2000, che così recita: il termine per la notifica di un avviso di accertamento per omesso, parziale o tardivo versamento, con la liquidaziopne dell'imposta o maggiore imposta dovuta, delle sanzioni e degli interessi è fissato al 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello a cui si riferisce l'imposizione.
Il comune di Valderice ha ,infatti, nell'esercizio del potere regolamentare riconosciuto ai comuni e sancito dall'art.59 del d.lgs.446/97, istituito il regolamento comunale per l'applicazione dell'ici, approvato dal c.c. con deliberazioni n.24 del 29/03/2000, prevedendo l'art.9 sopra menzionato...... Ciò altresi avallato dalla Circolae del ministero delle finanze n.296/e del 1998."
Qualcuno sa dirmi se il comune ha ragione, o se magari ce qualche legge, cavillo, o qualsiasi cosa, a cui mi posso aggrabbare per richiedere l'annullamento dell'accertamento?????????

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se n'è già parlato: se usi la funzione "cerca" e scrivi _finanziaria accertamento_, trovi due discussioni al riguardo. 
ciao   

> In data 09/08/2006 mi è arrivato un avviso di liquidazione/accertamento in rettifica per ICI anno imposta 2003.
> IO convinto che il termine per l'invio della'accertamento fosse scaduto, dato che il d.lgs.n504 del 1992 comme 1 cita" l'avviso deve essere notificato al contribuente, pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del secondo anno successivo a quello in cui è stata presentata la dichiarazione o la denuncia ovvero,per gli anni in cui queste nn dovevano essere presentate, a quello nel corso del quale è stato o doveva essere eseguito il versamento d'imposta", avevo chiesto l'annullamento dell'accertamento.
> il comune mi ha obbiettato l'annullamento dichiarando:
> " il comune ha correttamente operato in ottemperanza all'art.9 del regolamento comunale pre l'applicazione dell'ici, approvato con deliberazione del consiglio comunale n.24 del 29-03-2000, che così recita: il termine per la notifica di un avviso di accertamento per omesso, parziale o tardivo versamento, con la liquidaziopne dell'imposta o maggiore imposta dovuta, delle sanzioni e degli interessi è fissato al 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello a cui si riferisce l'imposizione.
> Il comune di Valderice ha ,infatti, nell'esercizio del potere regolamentare riconosciuto ai comuni e sancito dall'art.59 del d.lgs.446/97, istituito il regolamento comunale per l'applicazione dell'ici, approvato dal c.c. con deliberazioni n.24 del 29/03/2000, prevedendo l'art.9 sopra menzionato...... Ciò altresi avallato dalla Circolae del ministero delle finanze n.296/e del 1998."
> Qualcuno sa dirmi se il comune ha ragione, o se magari ce qualche legge, cavillo, o qualsiasi cosa, a cui mi posso aggrabbare per richiedere l'annullamento dell'accertamento?????????

----------


## fabioalessandro

per l'accertamento dovresti far riferimento al dlgs 504/92
sicurmanete il comune tramite regolamento non può portare in avanti la prescrizione
ma in ogni caso l'atto è perfetto
ici 2003 atto 2006 
anche se dovresti vedere quando è stato notificato
quella è la data importante 
non la data di produzione dell'atto

----------


## Aleando

Ho fatto un pò di ricerche e purtroppo nel 97 con un decreto legislativo c'è un riordino dei tributi locali.
Art.59 : I comuni possono determinare un termine di decadenza, comunque non oltre il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo a quello in cui si riferisce l'imposizione, entro il quale deve essere notificato al contribuente, il motivato avviso d'accertamento per omesso, parziale o tardivo versamento con la liquidazione dell'imposta o maggiore imposta dovuta, delle sanzioni e degli interessi.
Quindi è il comune che tramite regolamento decide il termine di decadenza......
O mi sbaglio????

----------


## fabioalessandro

mah non ti so dire
&#232; una norma che nn conoscevo sinceramente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
la cosa bella che faccio pure accertamenti per vari comuni
ma io applico le norme del d.lgs 504/92 e seguenti
mi pare strano che un regolamento possa demandare ad una legge
la legge &#232; di rango superiore
ma cmq non saprei aiutarti ma mi sembra strano
intanto perch&#232; non presenti un istanza di annullamento?
poi eventualmente decidi se ricorrere o meno  (&#232; importante l&#242;a cifra cio&#232; se il gioco vale la candela)
anche se in ogni caso ici 2003 potevano cmq notificartela nel 2006

----------


## cinzia2642

buongiorno,
ad un cliente dello studio hanno notificato l'avviso di accertamento ici relativo al 2002, il 4 febbraio 2008.
Il comune dice che la data di ricevimento della raccomandata non conta, conta invece quando l'hanno spedita (il 21 dicembre 2007).
Non hanno potuto ritirare la raccomanda a dicembre perchè erano fuori città, sono andati a ritirarla direttamente in Comune quando hanno visto l'avviso.
La legge non dice .....5 anni dalla notifica .....?
grazie

----------


## maxrobby

> buongiorno,
> ad un cliente dello studio hanno notificato l'avviso di accertamento ici relativo al 2002, il 4 febbraio 2008.
> Il comune dice che la data di ricevimento della raccomandata non conta, conta invece quando l'hanno spedita (il 21 dicembre 2007).
> Non hanno potuto ritirare la raccomanda a dicembre perchè erano fuori città, sono andati a ritirarla direttamente in Comune quando hanno visto l'avviso.
> La legge non dice .....5 anni dalla notifica .....?
> grazie

  Purtroppo il Comune ha ragione.
La notifica degli atti è cosa assai complessa (e dibattuta) specie nel campo tributario.
In buona sostanza, se gli atti sono notificati tramite ufficiale giudiziario / messo, devono essere rispettati i termini decadenziali in senso stretto.
Nel tuo caso, la notifica a mezzo ufficiale giudiziario sarebbe stata nulla ed avresti tranquillamente vinto in un eventuale contenzioso.
Diversamente, per gli atti notificati tramite posta (come nel tuo caso), la notifica si considera realizzata al momento della spedizione e non della ricezione.
Infatti, ex adverso, un ricorso avverso un avviso di accertamento / cartella / ecc. notificato a mezzo raccomandata, si intende regolarmente notificato anche se viene spedito l'ultimo giorno utile, indipendentemente dal fatto che l'Agenzia lo riceverà oltre il 60esimo giorno.
Per toglierti ogni dubbio, leggiti la sentenza n. 477/2002 della Corte Costituzionale, nella quale è statuito che è tempestiva la notifica a mezzo posta di un atto spedito entro l'anno di decadenza, a nulla rilevando che il destinatario lo abbia ricevuto nell'anno successivo. 
C'è poi chi afferma, in senso opposto, che l'avviso di liquidazione emesso dal Comune non è un atto del processo quindi non soggiace al principio di cui alla sentenza sopra richiamata (nella quale si fa espresso riferimento ad atti aventi rilevanza processuale).
Oppure c'è chi fa riferimento all'art. 11, Dlgs 504/92 (decreto istitutivo dell'ICI); in questa norma, non esiste un richiamo espresso agli artt. 137 e seguenti del c.p.c. (oggetto della sentenza di cui sopra) mentre, al contempo, la norma stessa rimarca che l'atto di liquidazione deve essere notificato anche a mezzo posta, a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del quinto anno successivo ... ecc ecc..
Ma tali contrarie argomentazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano; peraltro, se impugno l'avviso di liquidazione, eccome se diventa un atto del processo.
Quindi a mio parere è una battaglia persa in partenza; se ben ricordo, anche i Giudici di Legittimità hanno sostenuto le ragioni del principio dettato dalla Corte Costituzionale (le puoi reperire facilmente).
Per quanto riferito, la notifica a mezzo posta è tempestiva per il solo fatto che il notificante abbia regolarmente compiuto le formalità per essa previste dalla legge.

----------

